# Campsite between Calais and Dunkirk



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

Can anyone please recommend a campsite for an overnight stay between Calais and Dunkirk?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You could try the aire at Gravelines, or Petit Fort Philippe. We have used them both, many times.
Also at Gravelines there is a campsite, I cannot comment about it as I have never been to it


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There are quite a few campsites, aires and parking places on the database - are none of those suitable?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

specifically a campsite? The aires at calais and Gravelines are fine for an overnight stop.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Another one for Gravelines here

Stayed there just before xmas.....right next to the sea and a short walk into town


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Oye Plage Aire is also nice with aview of the sea (in the distance) and Dunes for a walk with the dog

10 mins from Calais


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks tonyt, but I specifically asked for recommendations.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry EnGog, I mentioned two aire's but did not say I recommended them  
Petit Fort Philippe is my favourite as it overlooks the estuary and Grand Fort Philippe. Nothing here except M/H designated parking.
There is an excellent take a way next door and a bar across the road.
Gravelines is also OK, but tends to be mainly Brits.
I can recommend both places.
There is also a couple of supermarkets in the area, including a Lidl.
The larger supermarket, sells fuel.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't be tempted to go the other side of Dunkirk to Bray les Dunes - there is a campsite there which is nestled inside the dune - sounds idyllic..... :lol:

until the wind blows and the sand goes with it..... 

or you try to move off as the pitches are on soft sand.. 

we stayed there with a caravan and had BIG trouble pulling the unit out....... 8O 

and the van was subjected to sandblasting by the wind which made going outside painful and eating in the awning gave a new definition to *sand *widge.......

not a recommendation - but a definite warning....... :lol:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> There are quite a few campsites, aires and parking places on the database - are none of those suitable?





EnGog said:


> Thanks tonyt, but I specifically asked for recommendations.


Surely the whole point of our campsite database is that all the sites have been *recommended *by members. I presume Tony was suggesting that you browse those recommendations to find the one which best suits you.

Or am I missing something? :?

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

EnGog said:


> Thanks tonyt, but I specifically asked for recommendations.


Sorry, but I thought that's what the database is all about - sites visited and loaded by MHF members and showing their rating of that site - some recommended others not, though I see you haven't loaded any to the database yourself so you may not be aware of it's existence.


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

I am aware of the database, but I find they tend to be aires rather than the campsites I asked for. Again I have not submitted anything myself because at the moment I do not use many aires. I was hoping to get helpful replies to my query. Thanks to Zebedee for springing to tonyt's defence.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EnGog said:


> Thanks to Zebedee for springing to tonyt's defence.


Hope he appreciated it! :lol: :lol:

I was only trying to clarify, and I doubt if many people stay on campsites that close to the ports. They would mostly overnight on an aire.

All I can find are in the image below, with co-ords so you can look them up.

There is a very good campsite at Escalles, which is not far away - but it isn't between Calais and Dunkerque. (Ideal for the Chunnel though, only 10 minutes away.)

Camping les Erables 50.91232°N 1.72042°E
Rue du Château-d'Eau
62179
Escalles
France
Tel: +(33)-3-21852536

Dave

.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

EnGog said:


> I am aware of the database, but I find they tend to be aires rather than the campsites I asked for. Again I have not submitted anything myself because at the moment I do not use many aires. I was hoping to get helpful replies to my query. Thanks to Zebedee for springing to tonyt's defence.


No problem. There are a goodly number of campsites on the database too.

I've used this site a few times:

La Bien-Assise

It's just a few miles inland from Calais but an easy drive.

Mixed reviews here but lots of space and good facilities.


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks again Tony, I stayed at la Bien Assise last year and although it was waterlogged at the time, would use it again. I was thinking of using it this time, but it is out of my way and so decided to post this query.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> There is a very good campsite at Escalles, which is not far away - but it isn't between Calais and Dunkerque. (Ideal for the Chunnel though, only 10 minutes away.)
> 
> Camping les Erables 50.91232°N 1.72042°E
> Rue du Château-d'Eau
> ...


........ and there's a nice frites stall not far away at 50.92094	1.703471, now that WAS recommended by someone here :wink: , but go there too often and you'll be looking for a longer belt :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> ........ and there's a nice frites stall not far away at 50.92094	1.703471, now that WAS recommended by someone here :wink: , but go there too often and you'll be looking for a longer belt :lol:


Wonder who recommended that then Tony.

Dave :wink:

P.S. Longer belt already in use!


----------

